# New Tyre Dressing : Rubber "Dub" First Impressions



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

New Tyre & Rubber Dressing : Rubber "Dub"










Well, today arrived and it was time to get down the serious task of getting our current project car a little closer to the finished article and ready to be returned to its owner 'Captain Leyland' by the weekend. No pressure, but we know he really would like to take it to a local classic car show on Sunday, me thinks Saturday could be a long day.

Anyway, it was a good day when I found out that we were going to be one of the first DW members to take a look at a brand new Tyre Dressing, Rubber Dub and still all but a pair of relative newbie's here. It was also a little daunting knowing you guys out there might actually read what illiterate rubbish I might write. (The good news is we have a few pictures  as well coz we know how much you guys like to look at pictures too :thumb

First of all Rubber Dub comes in a pretty big pot and on first inspection looks like Cherry Blossom Black shoe polish except the tin is much bigger. Consistency is a little easier to work than shoe polish and I can imagine shoe polish would feel similar if it were warmed slightly. Always the way I've been wracking my brains trying to think of how I could describe its feel to you and have just returned from the garage with it and noticed a pot of Dodo Hard Candy on the shelf. A eureka moment there it was, between your fingers feels very much like a hard wax after its been in your palm for a few seconds :thumb:

The smell, I think it's going to be a Marmite jobby, you love it or hate it. I was warned about its smell before we opened the pot but I have to be honest, it didn't bother me at all, however, I would not want it plastered around on the interior of my car. If I had to describe its smell as something, its similar to those oil based decongestant vapour capsules that clear your nose. Rubber Dub would do it a little quicker though but I'm sure it's not a selling point. The looks and durability are.

So, looks and application. We applied Rubber Dub with a sponge applicator. Nothing expensive and I could recommend one of those kitchen type sponges about three inches by two would be ideal. We tried with Microfiber just to see what it was like but the sponge was much more successful getting it into the crevasses of the lettering and detailing bits and pieces of any tyre.

This is what it looks like being applied, easy is an understatement:thumb:









With one tyre complete 









Recommendations are then to leave it for a few minutes (5) allowing it to soak into the tyre. This really is like new plaster drying out and to touch after five minutes the surface was dry and felt very clean as if the tyre were new.

The tyre can be left in this 'natural state' or recommendations are to spritz the tyre with a fine mist of tap water. (no guesses what we used here :thumb: )










As you will notice water now sits very nicely on the tyre 









Then just a very light but brisk buff up with an old shoe brush or soft finger nail brush. 


















to bring up a lovely natural satin sheen 


















On to the rears and repeat the process.



























Now at this point I would like to be able to tell you about durability but for obvious reasons I cannot. I have however been assured that Rubber Dub even after one coat which is what we have applied and buffed will last months, not weeks or days as most tyre dressings do.

For this reason I will report back every two weeks for the first two months and after that when somebody gives me a poke to see what it's like. If it does last for eight to ten weeks I don't think to many of us it will be a huge disappointed :thumb:




























From what I have seen and felt the tyres look and feel like they are brand new when treated with this stuff and the only words to describe the feel is 'squeaky clean' as that just about sums it up. Clean and dry and no greasy residue what so ever.

The manufacturers do make a number of claims about Rubber Dub

(i) easy to apply. That it is, if I can do it anyone can.

(ii) That there is no fling. This I can totally understand as to the touch there really is nothing there, its claimed that Rubber Dub penetrates the tyre and I have no reason to doubt this after applying it and then rubbing my hands and fingers over it and hour later, my hands are still clean.

(iii) Repels Water and Will Not Wash Away. It certainly does repel water as you can see for yourself in the pictures below; I have not yet subjected it to the rigours of a wash but after seeing it and feeling the tyres there doesn't appear to be anything to wash away. However, watch this space, I will update.

(iv) Variable Sheen or Gloss Finish. Yes, this is so, you can apply another coat which I may do tomorrow, a bit of yellow paint correction dependant, so hopefully :thumb:and it was obvious to see while we were brushing the sheen was starting to turn into a shine. (honest I am not lazy, I really do prefer the sheen and natural look :lol::lol::lol:

(v) Claims it won't crack, peel or yellow: this I can also understand as it really does feel there is nothing 'on' the tyre. But, being cynical I will also report about this too.

Other claims about the product apart from longevity such as. Rejuvenates Rubber, Uses Aqua-phobic technology, Remains active for constant protection & Prevents brake dust build up, I personally see as 'so what's'.

The key points are, it is easily applied, it does leave a gorgeous clean and natural looking finish and or gloss if you prefer. On the durability stakes we can only wait and see as the proof of the pudding is in the eating. (Or waiting in this particular situation)

A few pics now just to round off




























I am also assured that as and when the matt sheen or (shine should you wish to spritz and buff a little more) starts to fade a quick light buff with a small soft brush and the sheen/shine will be restored. Tyres by their nature will get dirty or appear discoloured or tainted with water marks after rain or driving through mud, which I am sure the wife will do as soon as we can get Rubber Dub on the Land Cruiser.

Thanks for reading this far, as always please shout if you have any questions.

P.S. *There is an update of a 'Glossed' tyre pics in post 20 on the next page. These were done with a light second coat of Rubber Dub and a few seconds brisk brush/buff up with a shoe brush and a spritz of tap water.*

Mike & Jnr :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

GREAT POST! :thumb:

I'll watch your progress with interest as I fancy getting some of this product

Thanks Mike & Jnr :buffer:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great write up.

Personally, I prefer a gloss finish on tyres, so would not interest me for use on tyres, although would you be able to give it a try on Plastics and Door Rubbers etc? 

TIA,

Gaz


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Cracking write up Mike and nice results too.

Paul


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice write up Mike

looks like another good satin finishing product

(I could be lost for days cleaning them wheels ~ fetish of mine)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great review mate, it looks good stuff! :thumb:

Where can you get it?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice write up Mike and Jnr.
I am currently trying to fine some time to start a test on a few of this manufacturers products. Hopefully next week.

It will be good to do a comparison on the tyre sealant. Due to the difference in tyre compounds and the ability of rubber to absorb products at different rates. I have a high mileage test vehicle so quite a few motorway miles a head.
Looking forward to your durability findings.
Gordon.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gaz W said:


> Great write up.
> 
> Personally, I prefer a gloss finish on tyres, so would not interest me for use on tyres, although would you be able to give it a try on Plastics and Door Rubbers etc?
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz, Rubber Dub can easily give you the glass finish you desire, all you would do is buff it a little more than we did. I will for the sake of it, take one of the tyres we have done today, and give it a bit of a buff up and attatch to this thread. We only stopped buffing to a gloss coz Im a lazy git apparently.

Other question is yes, you can use Rubber Dub on all rubber trim. With regard to grey or black plastic trim watch this space and an answer will arrive before you early next week  Its called Back For Good:thumb:

HTH:wave:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Epoch said:


> Very nice write up Mike
> 
> looks like another good satin finishing product
> 
> (I could be lost for days cleaning them wheels ~ fetish of mine)


Jon, you need to get out a little more 

p.s. the wheels thankfully are not a detail specific part of that deatail will call you should we ever see another with wire wheels.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> Great review mate, it looks good stuff! :thumb:
> 
> Where can you get it?


Hi Matrix Guy, you should be able to get it early next week. As far as I know the plan is to start shipping Monday next so keep an eye on ; 
HTH:wave:



caledonia said:


> Nice write up Mike and Jnr.
> I am currently trying to fine some time to start a test on a few of this manufacturers products. Hopefully next week.
> 
> It will be good to do a comparison on the tyre sealant. Due to the difference in tyre compounds and the ability of rubber to absorb products at different rates. I have a high mileage test vehicle so quite a few motorway miles a head.
> ...


Hi Gordon, thanks for the heads up. it looks like we both have a little bag of goodies to play with. Will be very interested in your findings too.

Thanks for looking :thumb:

Mike:wave:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Quality write up, Thanks for taking the time out to post :thumb:

Looks to be a good product...if it lasts longer than a few weeks


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Mike - interesting write up - I like a bit of a shine to my tyres but that looked very good

Where can this be purchased from and what's the RRP please?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Excellent write-up Mike. This really does leave a finish I do like with the single application

I will bookmark this thread and check back for durability reports :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

fantastic write up, enjoyed reading through (btw what is the price?)
i know that some members prefer the matt look on tyres, myself i prefer the gloss/wet look and something like this would not have interested me. However i am interested in it on its durability time. As im thinking maybe this is something to consider to apply during the winter months, when its constantly snowing/raining and with other dressings they get washed away quicker


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb review there and a very interesting looking product 

I like the idea of a product that does not product a gloss like bling on tyres... I dont like it myself, and always try to apply products such that they leave a matt sheen on tyres (by buffing after application)... you wouldn't expect to see a Ferrari or a Rolls Royce with shiny blingy tyres, would you? So I dont want my Volvo with them either... So this product definitely interests me!

Very good review


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks very good, just need to see how long it lasts now.

great review


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Thanks Mike - interesting write up - I like a bit of a shine to my tyres but that looked very good
> 
> Where can this be purchased from and what's the RRP please?


Hi Cheekee, Rubber Dub I think its going to be about the £15 mark for a tin and should be available to order on Friday or next Monday. HTH :thumb: Details to follow

Mike :wave:



NKS said:


> Excellent write-up Mike. This really does leave a finish I do like with the single application
> 
> I will bookmark this thread and check back for durability reports :thumb:


Thanks for the complements:thumb: write-ups dont come naturally to me. I will get out there in a little while (when the brains in gear) and put another coat on one of the tyres and buff up for those who like the gloss sheen.

Mike :wave:



mistryn said:


> fantastic write up, enjoyed reading through (btw what is the price?)
> i know that some members prefer the matt look on tyres, myself i prefer the gloss/wet look and something like this would not have interested me. However i am interested in it on its durability time. As im thinking maybe this is something to consider to apply during the winter months, when its constantly snowing/raining and with other dressings they get washed away quicker


Hi Mistryn, thanks for the complement re the write up:thumb: I will update as often as I can re durability :thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for a great review Mike

*But fo those who want more shine take a look at these buffed results.*










*Below : This is an old perished tyre from the scrap heap*


























This one has been done for about 6 weeks

Thanks again Mike


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

^^^ that seems to have changed my view on this product then
looks like a real contender for the megs edurance tyre gel in my book
where can i get my hands on some of this? and how much??


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Fella's, yesterdays application of Rubber Dub was a single quick dressing with next to no buffing/brushing, I was pooped :wall: However, I have just applied another application and will go and buff it up in a few minutes and post the results a littel later.

BRB Watch this space :thumb:

And as promised, for those of you that like that slightly shiny look 

This tyre had a thin second coat applied with a yellow kitchen sponge (you know the ones with the green stuff on the back :thumb and buffed / brushed up with a shoe brush ten minutes later with a spritz of water.




























As always, questions & comments appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that looks good... excellent review Mike

Bromoco - what is in it? Assume its not water based?


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello there

Just curious as to weather the test vehicle is a daily driver?

Cheers

RyanJon


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

looks like a very good product, cant wait to try it


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great review write up Mike :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks a lot better with the shine on it, its sublte and not to much or sticky looking like some give.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

I cant tell you whats in it...its secret and I would have to kill you :devil:

:car: No its not water based. 

The car covers about 800 miles a week. The only thing it needed was a rebuff. The tyre opposite has not been treated to give a comparrison and the usual browning and dirty outer ring is present I will get a pic of it for you.

We are about to show the results of it on an HGV that goes for 1,000 miles a week. They will be ready in a week or 2


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

mistryn said:


> fantastic write up, enjoyed reading through (btw what is the price?)
> i know that some members prefer the matt look on tyres, myself i prefer the gloss/wet look and something like this would not have interested me. However i am interested in it on its durability time. As im thinking maybe this is something to consider to apply during the winter months, when its constantly snowing/raining and with other dressings they get washed away quicker


Hi Mistryn, thanks for your comments, very much appreciated and made the write up worth while as that took ten times longer than the application of Rubber Dub. I will update but of course PM me if you need an update in the future:thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Superb review there and a very interesting looking product
> 
> I like the idea of a product that does not product a gloss like bling on tyres... I dont like it myself, and always try to apply products such that they leave a matt sheen on tyres (by buffing after application)... you wouldn't expect to see a Ferrari or a Rolls Royce with shiny blingy tyres, would you? So I dont want my Volvo with them either... So this product definitely interests me!
> 
> Very good review


Hi Dave, thanks for your comments as above the write up took a lot longer than the application of Rubber Dub.

You can see I have added a few pictures where they have been glossed up a bit for those into a bit of shiny rubber :lol::lol:



Davemm said:


> looks very good, just need to see how long it lasts now.
> 
> great review


Thanks Dave, much appreciated your reading and comments:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Yet again another great write-up Mike, Rubber dub seems to have yeilded some great results, can't wait to get my hands on some now. Be good to see what durability is like.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So it must be oil based?? Something i stay well clear of for my tyres.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

great write up!
I like the way this gives two different finishes.
the beading on the tire walls looks good.
Could defiantly be something I might be buying in the future.
I look forward to the durability results.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> So it must be oil based?? Something i stay well clear of for my tyres.


Just because it is an oil (it may not be) does not automatically mean it is bad for your tyres, it is extremely likely before any sort of tyre shine does damage to your tyres, that you will have long replaced them 'cos the tread has run out... But each to their own


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice post Mike, I do like the almost natural new look it provides :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

G220 said:


> Just because it is an oil (it may not be) does not automatically mean it is bad for your tyres, it is extremely likely before any sort of tyre shine does damage to your tyres, that you will have long replaced them 'cos the tread has run out... But each to their own


Its not an oil. It contains no oil


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

bromoco said:


> Its not an oil. It contains no oil


That sorts that one out then


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

G220 said:


> That sorts that one out then


Have you seen this thread. This contains no oil also. Both product dry to a touchable finish. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914

Uhmm maybe this would have been better in a pm? sorry


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am very taken with the natural finish too Mike, thanks for sharing this with us!!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

bromoco said:


> Have you seen this thread. This contains no oil also. Both product dry to a touchable finish. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914
> 
> Uhmm maybe this would have been better in a pm? sorry


I have seen that and I am quite intrested , I have black ABS bumpers and they are faded, would it restore them to deep factory black (15 yr old car)?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

G220 said:


> I have seen that and I am quite intrested , I have black ABS bumpers and they are faded, would it restore them to deep factory black (15 yr old car)?


I will be able to update you on that very same subject soon. Its on my list of to do's so hopefully by the end of the weekend. The answer is yes but will show rather than tell.:thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

G220 said:


> I have seen that and I am quite intrested , I have black ABS bumpers and they are faded, would it restore them to deep factory black (15 yr old car)?


Mike beat me to it..  Yes is the answer, but it will also protect it from refade as it contains UV blockers. So if it is put on before fade occours then it can be prevented.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a nice natural finish, interesting product, good to see the company have taken a more subtle approach to their advertising and having people review the product.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i like the natural new look finish and is something i want to try out
can anyone tell me where i can get my hands on some of this please even if its a sample as my megs tyre gel is coming to an end and originally was thinking of going out to buy it again. but the reviews/pics has made me think twice


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

can be brought from bromoco direct
here
but it isnt out yet, but wont be long im sure.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks Dave:thumb:
Mr Bromoco hurry up releasing it :lol::thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

only 12 days to go


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

The finish is not my cup of tea. I like a deep rich black gloss which looks a little wet but is dry
My current choice is Gtechniq C1 on the tyres after deep cleaning the tyre
one wipe on buff in coat and a second - wipe on and walk away gloss coat

From there, two hours later I apply a tire gel on top
the anti ozonates which cause blooming/browning of the tyre will be locked underneath the C1 and thus cleaning of the tyre will always reveal a nice satin black tyre

I am still testing this


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

offer taken


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Great write up and pics Mike!

Looking forward to seeing the durability. If it is 8 weeks as claimed than that will knock a fair bit of time off the weekly clean routine which will leave more time for fiddling with other bits as I really don't enjoy doing the tyres....


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Hey Rob I used to have a TR7 with the reg ROB 323R years ago

Close eh


----------



## Shetlander (May 12, 2009)

I applied my Rubber Dub yesterday in direct sunlight. The tyres where slightly warm to the touch and I noticed the dub was drying almost instantly. So just a word of warning from my personal experience. Its probably best applied in the shade and on cold tyres as I dont think it will have had time to absorb properly.
On a plus note, the side in the shade are fantastic. It gives the tyre the look and feel of a brand new tyre and is perfectly dry to the touch. I tried buffing up the one coat with a spray of water and shoe brush. They did appear to shine a bit but nothing like Megs gel but thats not what I wanted. I like the new tyre look and Im hoping it lasts more than a week like Megs.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

id like to try it but £15 is a lot


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Bit expensive!!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't help thinking you'll get the same finish, for far less cash, by applying boot polish and buffing off. (I know because I used to use this when I was younger) That always lasted well too.

Just a thought, folks go ahead and get this if you desire, don't want to put anyone off, before I get flamed!

(Runs for cover)


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

The tub is very large and will last for 30 to 40 tyres plus....the smaller tube will be about 7.99
However Rubber Dub was developed as a result of what *you* guys wanted from a tyre dressing.... ( not too shiney, not wet looking, no fling, lasts for about 8 weeks plus) No pleasing all of you I guess.
Oh it is a long way from boot polish.. How ever if you want to use boot polish go right ahead, so long as you dont want to travel for long or at speed...as the wax will not react well when the tyre get hot. Go ahead try it.
Maybe when you were younger cars only went slow? :car:
Rubber Dub is absorbed into the tyre not just dressed on the surface.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

bromoco said:


> The tub is very large and will last for 30 to 40 tyres plus....the smaller tube will be about 7.99
> However Rubber Dub was developed as a result of what *you* guys wanted from a tyre dressing.... ( not too shiney, not wet looking, no fling, lasts for about 8 weeks plus) No pleasing all of you I guess.
> Oh it is a long way from boot polish.. How ever if you want to use boot polish go right ahead, so long as you dont want to travel for long or at speed...as the wax will not react well when the tyre get hot. Go ahead try it.
> Maybe when you were younger cars only went slow? :car:
> Rubber Dub is absorbed into the tyre not just dressed on the surface.


My old Herald felt fast, but was, as you suggest, actually traveling pretty slowly!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> Can't help thinking you'll get the same finish, for far less cash, by applying boot polish and buffing off. (I know because I used to use this when I was younger) That always lasted well too.
> 
> Just a thought, folks go ahead and get this if you desire, don't want to put anyone off, before I get flamed!
> 
> (Runs for cover)


I have seen people do this with classics but I believe boot polish is petroleum based so probably not good for tyres in the long term, correct me if I wrong someone.


----------



## Shetlander (May 12, 2009)

bromoco said:


> The tub is very large and will last for 30 to 40 tyres plus....the smaller tube will be about 7.99
> However Rubber Dub was developed as a result of what *you* guys wanted from a tyre dressing.... ( not too shiney, not wet looking, no fling, lasts for about 8 weeks plus) No pleasing all of you I guess.
> Oh it is a long way from boot polish.. How ever if you want to use boot polish go right ahead, so long as you dont want to travel for long or at speed...as the wax will not react well when the tyre get hot. Go ahead try it.
> Maybe when you were younger cars only went slow? :car:
> Rubber Dub is absorbed into the tyre not just dressed on the surface.


So it will come in 3 sizes instead of the current 2? Also, what about making 2 versions. The current one and one that has more gloss for a wetter look.
I have to say, so far Im impressed with it. I washed my car the other day to remove seagull @?*& and got out the shoe brush whilst the tyres where wet and buffed them. Came up like new so still looking and working good.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Is the Rubber Dub only available direct ?
Looks just like what I've been after for years !!
:thumb:
p.s. Anybody tried the 'One Shot' ?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

You could try googgle


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I am quite interested in this product,as i don't care for the ''shiny'',''sticky'' look on tyres.There will allways be the ''boot polish'' brigade at the car shows,i see it all the time,but to me the tyres with boot polish allways look crap at car shows,along with swirled paint etc.


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Got a tub sent the other day. Very impressed with the product and decided to give it a go on the plastic bit near my wipers as it had gone faded over time.

Here is the results

Before 

















50/50

















Finished









Im over the moon with the results. As you can tell from the pics its done an awesome job.
Not just good on tyers but great on restoring black trim as well.

Give it a try its worth every penny. :thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> So it must be oil based?? Something i stay well clear of for my tyres.


*NO* its not got any *oil* in it, However it has got CARNUBA in it to help with the shine. I dont know of any tyre dressing that contains carnuba...unless enyone knows any different?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

DJStevieD said:


> Got a tub sent the other day. Very impressed with the product and decided to give it a go on the plastic bit near my wipers as it had gone faded over time.
> 
> Here is the results
> 
> ...


Very nice, if you are in the area feel free to pop by with it as I'd love to see it in the flesh.

Tim


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

interesting review, seems like the ideal product.

Any updates on the durability yet?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

What a great idea......Window rubbers !! Nice one, looks good too


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

thought this was worth a bump as im sorley tempted to go for some of that BMW gummi fledge stuff. If the rubber dub is good on seals, ill not bother


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dibbs26, re the one shot, ive always used rain -x and i thought i would try it but wasnt sure how they would work together,so flung caution to the wind and put it in the washer bottle and up to now iam impressed,no issues with mixing the 2 products,after a few squirts the window looks a lot cleaner and the water is still beading nicely,worth a punt,as with anything else its all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

weemax said:


> thought this was worth a bump as im sorley tempted to go for some of that BMW gummi fledge stuff. If the rubber dub is good on seals, ill not bother


I think gummi is for internal use only


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

snapsnap said:


> I think gummi is for internal use only


gummi is only for interior use, dont use on exterior, it can make a real mess of your paintwork when it gets wet


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, cheers guys, what i meant was if the rubber dub was good I will buy some and use it on the rubber seals as well as the tyres - then i wont have to buy gummi as the rubber dub would do the same thing.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

weemax said:


> yeah, cheers guys, what i meant was if the rubber dub was good I will buy some and use it on the rubber seals as well as the tyres - then i wont have to buy gummi as the rubber dub would do the same thing.
> 
> Cheers for the help.


Not so sure on that, gummi is a seal feed/lubricant not a cosmetic dressing like rubber dub.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Any update on durability yet guys ?
:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Any update on durability yet guys ?
> :thumb:


more importantly, any update when this will be on the market?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

In 3 weeks guys


----------

